# Speaking of roads... OZ ones.



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Just came across this piece might interest intending tourists. 
The Tanami road. Whisper it. 

I've 'done' it, decades ago, in a tourist coach.  Guess what day the air conditioning unit in  it karked!?  Yep, that day.
It must have been 50C in that damned bus, no one carried water in those days so all the survival supplies we had was hot beer.  The driver dragged a couple of cases of stubbies out of the luggage compartment that he was carrying for someone he knew up the track to keep us going.   I felt sorry for the fella who didn't get his beer but we all threw in to cover his costs.

When we pulled our luggage out that night every bit of it, and worse, every single damned piece of clothing in it, was vermillion  red.
That 'bulldust' is so fine it infiltrates everything and because the air-con wasn't going the pressure to keep the dust out wasn't going either.  We were a really pathetic looking bunch getting off that bus.  The locals were amused though.:glee:

Here's the 'track', and the article, worth a read.


> WARNING – this road eats cars…and trucks…and road trains…and caravans…and just about everything else that travels across it!!




http://blogs.crikey.com.au/northern/2008/10/31/worst-road-in-the-worldaustralia-the-tanami-road/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Great story Diwundrin, nothing like a hot beer to wet your whistle! layful: :cheers:


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Three of us left the Ord River Project in 1962, (just before the Wet), drove through bull dust, (with the windows rolled up, no A/C, sitting in our underwear, it was HOT).  down through the Territory, across Queensland to Cairns thence Melbourne/Adelaide.  Felt like Lucky Starr and "I've been everywhere"

https://webarchive.slwa.wa.gov.au/wepon/land/html/ord_river.html


----------

